

Recruit away our team. I dare you. Heck, I encourage you. - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/11868389926/recruit-away-our-team-i-dare-you-heck-i-encourage

======
lucasjake
When someone who was really awesome leaves, takes five great people with them
right when you've hit a rough patch, you will regret the hubris in writing
something like this.

Every company gets contacted by recruiters to the point where you finding it
novel to write about makes you look like an amateur.

~~~
betashop
I disagree with you 100%. For our company to succeed we need people who want
to be with us, no matter what shiny new offer comes their way. That's the
point.

~~~
lucasjake
Retaining great people is something you earn. You don't earn it by daring you
hope others attempt to poach your employees to test their devotion. You're a
startup, not a religion.

~~~
betashop
Again, I disagree. I hope recruiters do try to recruit our people. Life is
short and where you work is a choice.

And, a startup is more than a job, it's a lifestyle.

~~~
lucasjake
Ah, there is something I can get behind.

Other firms attempting to recruit your people is a sign you've hired good
people. Also, a sense that employees have a choice of where to work, and
you'll do the best you can to make your company a great place to work is also
good.

I think tone matters in blogs like these, and I think the HN community
appreciates the positive portrayal of things over bravado. Maybe your original
post flowed naturally to you. If so that is ok, but I think you would have had
more success with the post had it been more observational instead of
confrontational. To each his own.

Best of luck with fab, it is a great company/site.

~~~
betashop
Thanks. I totally get what you're saying re: tone too. Thx.

